# [Question] Do Itinerants/Gypsies use Tourist MH Parks



## 124028 (May 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I’m presently researching to buy a motorhome. As motorhome holidays have strong similarities to a travellers/itinerants/gypsies way of life, does it ever happen that they actually stop off at European tourist designated motorhome parks? If yes, is it common or is it a rare occurrence? Also if yes, do they arrive individually or in large numbers? 

All help appreciated. Thanks in Advance for all Responses.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jimbob1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm presently researching to buy a motorhome. As motorhome holidays have strong similarities to a travellers/itinerants/gypsies way of life, does it ever happen that they actually stop off at European tourist designated motorhome parks? If yes, is it common or is it a rare occurrence? Also if yes, do they arrive individually or in large numbers?


Hello jimbob1,
Usually the French 'Travellers' have their own dedicated sites. They are provided by many towns and stand empty for much of the year. It's when the circus or markets come to town they descend on these Travellers sites.
They usually have water and a toilet provided.

But I have seen on occasions the odd few Travellers booked into regular sites with hoards of children occupying the showers and playing with hoses. I think this is tolerated even though several of their friends parked up outside the site come in to use the facilities.

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jimbob1 said:


> I'm presently researching to buy a motorhome. As motorhome holidays have strong similarities to a travellers/itinerants/gypsies way of life, does it ever happen that they actually stop off at European tourist designated motorhome parks? If yes, is it common or is it a rare occurrence? Also if yes, do they arrive individually or in large numbers?
> 
> All help appreciated. Thanks in Advance for all Responses.


It's all a question of definition.

Yes, we have been on many continental parks - usually the ex- or still municipal ones- where there have been itinerants, usually in single figures settled down on the site for the duration and certainly, we've never felt anyway, in any way unwelcome.

The definition I'd use here is people who live full time in their outfit, travel for work purposes with the husband out at work all day and the wives leading the same sort of lives that they would at home - ie they are not on holiday. We have also met up, this holiday, with several from Ireland and UK who are not working but are living full time in their vans, with their school age children. I'm on delicate ground here but it is clear that they are not full-timers within the meaning of the word on MHF.

The vans we have seen have usually been large, new, sparkling clean and well-equippped inside with well-behaved children, dogs and so on.

It is not unusual on urban sites in Europe to have groups of people who are working for the municipality living on the local campsite.

G


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I've seen sites in Belgium completely taken over by travellers and exilled working eastern European. My wife and I had a great night drinking with one such polishman. Our only common language was a smattering of german each. Great times


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I was on a site in Prague about 5 years ago and a convoy came in. They were gathering for a celbration nearby,they grouped up together,but were quite intimidating.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

We came across a large group of Irish travellers on holiday in Berlin. They were polite and respectful, and their children were no worse behaved than those we have seen elsewhere, and a darn cleaner and better dressed than some. The only criticism they attracted is that they overflowed their allocated pitches with their huge caravans, 4x4s and Transits, but retired off other's pitches without resentment when asked to do so.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Three years ago we stayed on a site just outside Venice which had a large group on the site, They were actively trading their wares and making cushions etc for selling, we left the site after 2 days ( we were due to stay for 5 days) after there was a large number of thefts reported of equipment etc on the site, I actually saw one of the thefts and reported it but no-one would say or do anything as there were quite a few of them, We went elsewhere as we then felt very insecure.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

jimbob1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm presently researching to buy a motorhome. As motorhome holidays have strong similarities to a travellers/itinerants/gypsies way of life, does it ever happen that they actually stop off at European tourist designated motorhome parks? If yes, is it common or is it a rare occurrence? Also if yes, do they arrive individually or in large numbers?
> 
> All help appreciated. Thanks in Advance for all Responses.


Hi jimbob1
This has to be one the most curious 1st questions any newbie has asked :? when "researching to buy a motorhome" 
Is there any particular reason that this subject concern's you :?: 
Regards C


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

1happy said:


> jimbob1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


it coud be the o/p dosnt like the thought of a holiday with gypsys.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Itinerants*

I can understand the feeling. One of the few times we've had a problem was on a site near Vera (Alan Rogers - Spain) where there were numerous British 'herberts' on site. Our door step went missing and someone had a go at unlocking our bikes.

I think a lot of French sites ban twin axle caravans as they're so popular with itinerants.

Ray


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

itinerants? Is this some kind of code for people for some people?


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago we had the pleasure of meeting two gypsy families staying at Sandy Balls in the new forest. Their kids were clean well behaved and immaculate. Their behaviour in the bar was very entertaining and to say one mum had a good voice is an understatement. They joined in everything and came second in the pub quiz. Don’t judge all books by their covers.
Buttons


----------

